# Is it safe to split hive in August in the UK



## john1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi,
My hive is full. I have a brood and 2 supers.
I can see bees in all three of them and the supers have some honey.
As the hive is nearly full, I am a little bit worried about swarming and loosing some of my bees.
It is the last week of July.
Is it safe to split the hive now?
Thanks,
John


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

John where in UK are you, are you wanting the bees to make a queen or will you buy one, what is the varroa situation, are there drones in the hives, and what are your max day and minimum night temperatures?

Swarming? should be mostly over.


----------

